# What type and size battery do I need for my boat



## Mako22 (Dec 8, 2009)

In over 20 years of owning fishing boats I have never had anything larger than a Jon boat with a 25hp motor. Now I have an old bass boat with a 1977 75HP Evinrude and the battery has died, what kind of battery do I need for this thing? It looks like a regular Interstate State brand auto battery is in the boat now.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 8, 2009)

Get you a deep cycle battery, But get one rated for cranking, do you run the tm off it as well?


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> Get you a deep cycle battery, But get one rated for cranking, do you run the tm off it as well?



Nope I have a trolling battery for that, thanks for the info.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 8, 2009)

You probbaly don't need a huge battery then, and if your not trolling, Id go with a regular auto battery myself..


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, get you one of them 24.00 2 amp maintain chargers as well, keep that sucker plugged in if you dont use it much...


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> Oh, get you one of them 24.00 2 amp maintain chargers as well, keep that sucker plugged in if you dont use it much...



I have not used it since last April and will not again until mid March.


----------



## Doyle (Dec 8, 2009)

Group 24 marine starting or dual purpose battery.


----------

